# CDNN's factory "demo's", any good?



## PX (May 14, 2006)

I notice CDNN is selling "factory demo" P99's for less than $400.00. 

Anyone have any experience with CDNN's "factory demo's"? I mean are they used up, or in good shape, a good deal, or what? Do they have factory warranty" left?

I love my P99c/AS that Shipwreck talked me into as it's one of the finest compact pistol I've ever owned, and having a full size "companion" would be nice, but I don't have enough money right now to buy a new one..

Would one of these "demo's" be a good deal do you think?

I've never purchased anything from CDNN either, but have read complimentary posts regarding their prices and customer service on several firearm forums... Your experience with them?

I have no problem buying a used firearm as long as it isn't "used up".. My surplus SOG Walther P5 is an excellent pistol, as is my even older P1.

If this is one of those "too good to be true" deals, I'll pass. But hate not to at least check out the potential for getting another great P99 at a good price.

Thanks!

J. Pomeroy

P.S. Jump right in Shipwreck!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U used to be able to pay a couple of dollars more to have them cherry pick a good one for ya. But, I've heard that these types of pistols can range from looking brand new and hardly used to being pretty beat up.

Personally, if U are looking for a used one, I'd look elsewhere. Look on all the gun forums and wait - w/i a month or 2, there is always a few people selling their P99s. And, quite often, some of them are in the $400 and something range.

Me - I never buy used guns. But many people do. If I DID buy used guns, that is what I would do. Then U will see the picture of the gun beforehand, and will also know a little about its history...


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Factory demo - I just picked up a S&W M&Pc factory demo from a local gun shop. If it wasn't for who ever fired it last didn't clean the barrel, it could easily pass for brand new.
I don't know how many rounds its fired. I assume a lot, because the trigger is really smooth, and a lot of M&P owners say it takes quite a few hundred rounds to break the trigger in.

Used P99s - I've bought two.
The first one, an `03, I found at a local gun shop in 2005. According to receipts and written records found in the box, it only had one owner who only fired 100rds through it.

The second one, an `01, I won off of gunbroker.com. A gun shop was selling it, so there is a _little _more trust there. I won it for a for $380. Which I think is a fair price for that year in good condition, nevermind the holster wear on the slide that I could see in the auction pics. 
Upon receiving it, I gave it a good cleaning and took it to the range for a quick 50rd test run. This one was definitely used a lot more than my other one. The trigger is soo smooth compared my `03, that I believe P99 owners who shoot them a lot more than me when they say the more you fire it the better the trigger feels.


----------



## O_salt (Jan 10, 2007)

Where did you see the specials?


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

O_salt said:


> Where did you see the specials?


Go to CDNN website and you can download the current sales catalog..

JP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, reme,mber - U will never get to look at those CDNN models ahead of time - not even a photo...


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, reme,mber - U will never get to look at those CDNN models ahead of time - not even a photo...


SW:

I'm already "askeered" to buy used, so think I'll just hit Mamasita' up for a small loan and buy a new one... My buddy wants a compact, so maybe we can get a small break on price by buying two..

Anyway. Thanks!

J. Pomeroy


----------

